# Connectivity Issues with Centurylink EQ660R-F1 and Belkin F9K1103V1



## supaomg (Jul 17, 2012)

Hello, 

I've been having Connectivity issues with both of the products named in the title; mainly DNS issues, but also general unreliable connection. I would like to know how to properly configure both devices so that they work on both a Windows Vista and Windows 7 Premium SP1 computer at the same time. The last time I ran network diagnostics for the Windows 7 computer, I got this:


Diagnostics Information (Network Adapter) 
Details about network adapter diagnosis: 

Network adapter Wireless Network Connection driver information:

Description . . . . . . . . . . : Ralink RT5390 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter
Manufacturer . . . . . . . . . : Ralink Technology, Corp.
Provider . . . . . . . . . . . : Ralink Technology, Corp.
Version . . . . . . . . . . . : 3.1.16.1
Inf File Name . . . . . . . . . : C:\Windows\INF\oem7.inf
Inf File Date . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, March 17, 2011 1:12:48 AM
Section Name . . . . . . . . . : NDIS61_RT3900E3.ndi
Hardware ID . . . . . . . . . . : pci\ven_1814&dev_5390
Instance Status Flags . . . . . : 0x180200a
Device Manager Status Code . . : 0
IfType . . . . . . . . . . . . : 71
Physical Media Type . . . . . . : 9



Diagnostics Information (Wireless Connectivity) 
Details about wireless connectivity diagnosis: 

Information for connection being diagnosed
Interface GUID: 1db614f9-a5af-4279-8fdc-39e21b1fe194
Interface name: Ralink RT5390 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter
Interface type: Native WiFi

Connection incident diagnosed
Auto Configuration ID: 1
Connection ID: 1

Connection status summary
Connection started at: 2012-07-17 13:32:59-414
Profile match: Success
Pre-Association: Success
Association: Success
Security and Authentication: Success

List of visible access point(s): 2 item(s) total, 2 item(s) displayed
BSSID BSS Type PHY	Signal(dB)	Chnl/freq SSID
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
08-86-3B-75-E0-C8	Infra <unknown>	-49 1 Belkin Router
08-86-3B-75-E0-C9	Infra <unknown>	-50 1 belkin.0c8.guests

Connection History

Information for Auto Configuration ID 1

List of visible networks: 2 item(s) total, 2 item(s) displayed
BSS Type PHY	Security	Signal(RSSI)	Compatible	SSID
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Infra <unknown>	Yes 100	Yes Belkin Router
Infra <unknown>	No 100	Yes belkin.0c8.guests

List of preferred networks: 5 item(s)
Profile: Belkin Router
SSID: Belkin Router
SSID length: 13
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Set by group policy: No
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
Connectable: Yes
Profile: linksys_SES_52077
SSID: linksys_SES_52077
SSID length: 17
Connection mode: Infra
Security: No
Set by group policy: No
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
Connectable: No
Reason: 0x00028002
Profile: belkin.0c8 2
SSID: belkin.0c8
SSID length: 10
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Set by group policy: No
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
Connectable: No
Reason: 0x00028002
Profile: Spike
SSID: Spike
SSID length: 5
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Set by group policy: No
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
Connectable: No
Reason: 0x00028002
Profile: linksys
SSID: linksys
SSID length: 7
Connection mode: Infra
Security: No
Set by group policy: No
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: No
Connectable: No
Reason: 0x00028002

Information for Connection ID 1
Connection started at: 2012-07-17 13:32:59-414
Auto Configuration ID: 1
Profile: Belkin Router
SSID: Belkin Router
SSID length: 13
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Pre-Association and Association
Connectivity settings provided by hardware manufacturer (IHV): No
Security settings provided by hardware manufacturer (IHV): No
Profile matches network requirements: Success
Pre-association status: Success
Association status: Success
Last AP: 08-86-3b-75-e0-c8
Security and Authentication
Configured security type: WPA2-PSK
Configured encryption type: CCMP(AES)
802.1X protocol: No
Key exchange initiated: Yes
Unicast key received: Yes
Multicast key received: Yes
Number of security packets received: 0
Number of security packets sent: 0
Security attempt status: Success
Connectivity
Packet statistics
Ndis Rx: 247016
Ndis Tx: 140768
Unicast decrypt success: 175
Multicast decrypt success: 0
Unicast decrypt failure: 0
Multicast decrypt failure: 0
Rx success: 1092
Rx failure: 0
Tx success: 580
Tx failure: 0
Tx retry: 0
Tx multiple retry: 0
Tx max lifetime exceeded: 0
Tx ACK failure: 0
Roaming history: 0 item(s)




Diagnostics Information (Wireless Connectivity) 
Details about wireless connectivity diagnosis: 

For complete information about this session see the wireless connectivity information event.

Helper Class: Auto Configuration
Initialize status: Success

Information for connection being diagnosed
Interface GUID: 1db614f9-a5af-4279-8fdc-39e21b1fe194
Interface name: Ralink RT5390 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter
Interface type: Native WiFi

Result of diagnosis: There may be problem






Diagnostics Information (Wireless Network Adapter) 
Details about wireless network adapter diagnosis: 

For complete information about this session see the wireless connectivity information event.

Helper Class: Native WiFi MSM
Initialize status: Success

Information for connection being diagnosed
Interface GUID: 1db614f9-a5af-4279-8fdc-39e21b1fe194
Interface name: Ralink RT5390 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter
Interface type: Native WiFi
Profile: Belkin Router
SSID: Belkin Router
SSID length: 13
Connection mode: Infra
Security: Yes
Connect even if network is not broadcasting: Yes

Result of diagnosis: There may be problem



Any Suggestions?


----------



## supaomg (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh, and pre-posting requirements:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : MikesLappy
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 78-E3-B5-51-E5-D4
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Ralink RT5390 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : D0-DF-9A-18-D7-2D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3c31:9833:7e26:19ba%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.5.8(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.5.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 248569754
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-97-B8-A8-D0-DF-9A-18-D7-2D
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{1DB614F9-A5AF-4279-8FDC-39E21B1FE194}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Reusable ISATAP Interface {E15DEDD4-B77D-4C2D-AD30-408FD2C20A8A}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:ff:38ef:3f57:faf7(Preferred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::ff:38ef:3f57:faf7%15(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Windows\system32>


ISP: Centurylink

Connection type: DSL

Make and model of my modem/router combo are in the title.

Anti-Virus: Avast! Free Antivirus

Xirrus results are in the attachment.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

change your wifi channel to 11 so its not in common with your neighbor.

To truely test you need to be wired not wireless to the router.

Connect wired and see if you have the same outages. BTW dns issue is a connect, or lack thereof, issue usually.


----------



## supaomg (Jul 17, 2012)

This is what I got from being directly wired:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : MikesLappy
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 78-E3-B5-51-E5-D4
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::cd8b:f5eb:f517:a8e4%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.5.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, July 19, 2012 5:35:32 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, August 26, 2148 12:07:10 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.5.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.5.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 343466933
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-97-B8-A8-D0-DF-9A-18-D7-2D
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.5.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Ralink RT5390 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : D0-DF-9A-18-D7-2D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{1DB614F9-A5AF-4279-8FDC-39E21B1FE194}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Reusable ISATAP Interface {0EBD1274-132A-4290-9B79-F7A9E81C3633}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.Belkin:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.5.3%17(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.5.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:300e:2e75:3f57:fafc(Preferred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::300e:2e75:3f57:fafc%15(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Windows\system32>

Also, I changed my wireless channel on my router to 11.

The outage has yet to occur again, but it's a very random occurence, so it may take a while to get the results you may be looking for. I'll post again if my internet goes down, which should be in the next few hours.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

when it goes down again do a tracert yahoo.com and post the results for review.


----------



## supaomg (Jul 17, 2012)

When it went down last, I found something interesting in ipconfig /all. When it works normally on wired, the connection looks like this:

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:300e:2e75:3f57:fafc(Preferred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::300e:2e75:3f57:fafc%15(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

But when the internet went down, it looked like this; this was the only difference between the two:

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Also, since I did not check the posting before it went down, I will use a tracert to yahoo.com when it goes down again. Oh, and when it went down last, I also print-screened my browser page; notice the error 105. Does it mean anything? Everything was still connected when the adapter disconnected, so I don't understand why it happened.


----------



## supaomg (Jul 17, 2012)

Alright, so it went down again. This is the ipconfig /all and the tracert you wanted.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>tracert Yahoo!
Unable to resolve target system name Yahoo!.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : MikesLappy
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 78-E3-B5-51-E5-D4
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::cd8b:f5eb:f517:a8e4%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.5.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, July 19, 2012 6:46:36 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, August 26, 2148 4:22:04 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.5.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.5.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 343466933
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-97-B8-A8-D0-DF-9A-18-D7-2D
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.5.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Ralink RT5390 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : D0-DF-9A-18-D7-2D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3c31:9833:7e26:19ba%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.5.8(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.5.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 248569754
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-97-B8-A8-D0-DF-9A-18-D7-2D
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{1DB614F9-A5AF-4279-8FDC-39E21B1FE194}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Reusable ISATAP Interface {0EBD1274-132A-4290-9B79-F7A9E81C3633}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.Belkin:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

In addition....see if enabling DHCP on your WLAN helps. 
Change TCP/IP settings


> Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
> 
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Ralink RT5390 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter
> ...


----------



## supaomg (Jul 17, 2012)

Alright, so I activated DHCP for my WLAN (I was using a static IP before), but my internet went down yet again...I should probably mention that when it goes down, it goes down for both computers, and it says the DNS server isn't responding on both computers when I try to use the internet on either of them. I used Windows Network Diagnostics, and the results are in the attachment.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Belkin router has the latest firmware?


----------



## supaomg (Jul 17, 2012)

I updated that about a couple of weeks ago; it should have the latest firmware. I will see if I can update it, though, and I will get back to you when I check. I should be able to check the next time my internet plays up.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

It is down to either the internet service or the belkin failing.

next time it goes down see if you can get into the belkin web page. Look at the status page or wan page to see if it has a ip address from the isp. There should also be a test button that will test if the router has internet connection.


----------



## supaomg (Jul 17, 2012)

It hasn't played up since I last posted, so if and when it does, I will do so.


----------



## supaomg (Jul 17, 2012)

So it went down again. I wired myself to the router, but my dad was still able to play Pokerstars even when the internet went down. But as soon as he exited, the light on the router went yellow. I got some information I think was relevant, so here it is:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Michael Goddard>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : MikesLappy
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 78-E3-B5-51-E5-D4
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::cd8b:f5eb:f517:a8e4%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.5.4(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, July 21, 2012 9:50:52 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, August 28, 2148 4:19:27 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.5.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.5.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 343466933
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-97-B8-A8-D0-DF-9A-18-D7-2D
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.5.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Ralink RT5390 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : D0-DF-9A-18-D7-2D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{1DB614F9-A5AF-4279-8FDC-39E21B1FE194}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.Belkin:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Michael Goddard>tracert 192.168.5.1

Tracing route to router.Belkin [192.168.5.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms router.Belkin [192.168.5.1]

Trace complete.

C:\Users\Michael Goddard>tracert 10.0.0.1

Tracing route to 10.0.0.1 over a maximum of 30 hops

1 1 ms <1 ms 1 ms router.Belkin [192.168.5.1]
2 2 ms 2 ms 2 ms 10.0.0.1

Trace complete.

C:\Users\Michael Goddard>tracert Google
Unable to resolve target system name Google.

C:\Users\Michael Goddard>

Attached is the router mainpage, accessible even the internet went down. When the internet went down, the Internet Settings tab turned to "NULL", from WAN IP down. Everything else was fine, though.

Also: I'm not sure if it's relevant, but the WAN IP and LAN IP are different. The LAN IP is to the router, but the WAN IP seems to be redirected to the modem. I have been into the modem's mainpage, and there's a "routing" mode...I think my modem can double as a router. Would this cause any interference issues?


----------



## supaomg (Jul 17, 2012)

Alright, update on the situation...it's not the router. I just acquired a Netgear Wireless N+ Router...and it's still the same problem. I'm going to give a stern talking-to to my ISP...go ahead and check this one as solved, I guess...


----------

